# 15ème Open de France de Brass Bands



## gaspode

A number of members have asked if we will be repeating the trip to the French Open Brass Band Contest again this year following the popularity of the trip in 2008.

The good news is that the event has now been confirmed as taking place so we can start planning our meet.

This year the contest takes place between 05/06/08 and 07/06/08 but members can arrive at any time and stay as long as they wish, the intention is to make the meet a completely informal "come and go as you please" sort of affair. Amboise is right in the centre of the Loire Valley and is within easy reach of many of the best Chateaux in France so a longer stay may well be appropriate. There's also lots to see and do in Amboise itself with all the usual French shops & cafe's together with the regions largest street market on Sunday mornings.

The campsite SEE HERE is on an island in the middle of the river, right opposite the Chateaux de Amboise and an easy walk into the town centre. It's also a massive site (400+ spaces) so no need to book the site in advance.

There are two formal concerts, a formal competition concert and a series of impromptu concerts through the streets of the town. Also on the Saturday all the bands have to complete a marching section into the town square beneath the Chateau walls to be judged and there are several non-competitive bands entertaining the crowds throughout the day. The link to the contest can be found HERE In 2008 there were several UK entrants and the standard of competition is very high. For any brass band enthusiasts it's a dream weekend in a fantastic setting.

For a preview of what to expect, look at the photo's of last years event HERE

If you're interested in joining us, just go the meets section and add your name to the list, we'll look to confirm attendees sometime after the New Year if sufficient numbers are interested but in the meantime it's something to look forward to during the cold winter months.


----------



## xgx

Tried to book a provisional place but need to get a mobile number :roll: 

Just curious, what happens if one doesn't have a mobile?


----------



## UncleNorm

Well done Ken! :wink: 

Auntie Sandra and I have been waiting months for this! The ferry is already booked! 8)


----------



## zoro

*France here we come again*

Thanks Ken it will be a good start to our trip next year.

Merry christmas and a trouble free new year.

Steve & Jo
:lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

*Brass Band*

Thats great Ken the "Lathams" of Burntwood will be there all things being equal. Got a concert next week to keep us going.

As a complete aside the water pump saga continues. I have now installed a 22mm Brass Mains type NRV on top of the Reich pump, seems to work so far. Removed the spring from the NRV.

See you on the beach holiday New Year.

Val & Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Nice one Ken,

Think we will bring the van this time.  

Cheers Steve.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Great . . we'll be there


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Glad this is popular again, we had a great time last year, just hope the weather is as good :lol: 

Hi xgx

You don't need to have a mobile to put your name down, when it asks for your Tel. No put in 123456789, just so it lets you though to the next part of booking.

We do prefer to have a contact number for attendees, just for emergencies if nothing else, so if you do get one just PM gaspode with the number.

Looking forward to June now :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgx

Thanks Clianthus ... I do have a mobile but need to dig out the number... :roll:


----------



## hippypair

Hi Ken,
Great news ,we have the tunnel booked already and are looking forward to it again as we enjoyed it so much last year.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## linal

Hi Thanks Ken will incorporate it into our way from Spain to Germany.

Alex.


----------



## linal

Thanks Ken, as you can see your editing instructions worked a treat.

Alex.


----------



## gaspode

linal said:


> Hi sorry about the double posting don't know why.!!!
> Also don't know how to edit my post so correct spelling is' incorporate'
> 
> Alex.


Hi Alex

Pleased you can come along, I notice that a few of last years attendees have got their names down sharpish, must have enjoyed it last year eh?

I'll delete your duplicate post, to edit your spelling, just click on the "edit" button at the top R/H corner of the post.


----------



## geraldandannie

gaspode said:


> I'll delete your duplicate post, to edit your spelling, just click on the "edit" button at the *top L/H corner* of the post.


Ahem - maybe you should edit your post so that it says "top R/H corner" :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 96783

Good news. Now that we know the way to and from the Concert Hall maybe we'll not be quite so late to bed as this year!

Vicvicdoc - any idea if Bill and Pam are also planning to be there?


----------



## tubbytuba

Hey, if you find out if any of the bands need an Eb Tuba player let me know and I'll make one in :lol:


----------



## gaspode

geraldandannie said:


> Ahem - maybe you should edit your post so that it says "top R/H corner" :wink:


Hey Gerald, I don't have L and R marked on me wellies for nothing you know. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patp

Hi 

Is it all right if we come even if we don't know one end of a tuba from the other? I have put our name down but can take it off again if you don't want us  

We have a Eurotunnel booking that needs using before September. Looks a lovely venue.

Pat and Chris


----------



## tubbytuba

patp said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it all right if we come even if we don't know one end of a tuba from the other?


Its easy really, both ends have a conical opening, one about 1 to 2" diameter, the other about 19" in diameter.
Which end you blow into depends on the size of your mouth :roll: 
:wink:


----------



## gaspode

patp said:


> Is it all right if we come even if we don't know one end of a tuba from the other? I have put our name down but can take it off again if you don't want us


Hi Pat & Chris

No problem at all, detailed tuba awareness training sessions will be available for beginners at minimal cost. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Once you've met us at Shepton it might be you that wants to take your name back off the list. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patp

Oh well that's all right then we should be ok now we know :lol:


----------



## zoro

Thats it tunnel booked - good old Tesco vouchers

Booked on the 18.20 on 3rd June 8)


----------



## patp

So are we Zoro!

We had to pay though :evil: No Tesco near us in deepest Norfolk.

First one there gets the kettle on :lol: 

We will spend the night on the Calais aire. We too have a B544 H863 VKS.

Pat and Chris


----------



## zoro

H Patp

We will look out for you 

We also don't have a Tesco near us but we use their credit card and therefore get Tesco points

We shall stop over at the Cite Europe Aire next to to Tunnel complex so we can top with fuel etc before setting off south.


----------



## patp

Not too good for dog walking there so we use the Calais aire for access to the fantastic beach.

What a good idea must investigate a Tesco credit card :lol: 

Pat


----------



## clianthus

Well as you are all getting so organised, I thought I'd better send off for my tunnel vouchers from Tesco. :roll: :roll: 

I've just done it and will post again as soon as I've booked our crossing.

We'll probably take a couple of days to get down to Amboise as we like to stop off en route at a lovely little municipal site at Beaumont sur Sarthe. We met up with another member there last year and also recruited a new member who then joined us in Amboise!

We seem to have got a decent number (22) already for this meet, but there is plenty of space if anyone else is interested.


----------



## pneumatician

*Brass Band fest*

Booked the Boat etc etc today. Norfolk Line £50.
Leaving here on the 6th May should be able to get to Amboise by June.
Look forward to seeing ypu all.

Val & Steve


----------



## JollyJack

We would have loved to have come as we really enjoyed Amboise last year. Highly recommended weekend - we'll be on our way from Santander Spain the day before so can not make it this year  

Have a great time everyone


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Well gaspode and I have finally booked our Eurotunnel crossing for the 1st of June, so should be there in plenty of time to meet you all when you arrive.

However we do tend to make it a 2 day trip down to the Loire, no point rushing is there :lol: :lol: so if you do get there before us save us some space won't you :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jen and Ken!

AuntieSandra and I will be crossing at 2.00am Tuesday, 2 June, c/o Norfolkline. We would expect to stop overnight at Bernay municipal, and be with you on the Wednesday afternoon.

It seems such a long way off but we can't wait!! :lol: :roll:  

Look forward to meeting friends from the past, and new ones too.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*15eme France open band*

Hi Jen/Ken we would love to join you all, but we shall be about 10 day's into the holiday, and as we had planned to re-visit Brittany again it might be too expensive to come back and then return to Brittany again. Are you or anyone else planning on heading that way after, if so we would be delighted to meet up somewhere.
curlyboy


----------



## gaspode

Hi CurlyBoy

We'll probably head south after Amboise but haven't really decided yet, depends on the weather forecast more than anything else.

Norman - Been on the Bernay municipal and we thought it was a bit pricey for the facilities. If you can manage a bit further south, Beaumont-Sur-Sarthe is much better situated on the river and half the price.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1468


----------



## JollyJack

I agree Beaumont-Sur-Sarthe is excellent


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks for the info Ken and JollyJack. But romance is in the air! I mentioned Bernay because that is where, in 2006, AuntieSandra and I met GeraldandAnnie!! Crikey, that's nearly 3 years ago! :roll:

But, being the open-minded fellow I am, I'll totally ignore your advice (joke!) and have a serious look at t'other place, Beaumont sur Sarthe!! Thanks again.


----------



## Hampshireman

It's poss we will join you. 

Music, plus Amboise needs to be done I think. 

It all depends on the timing our offspring pick for their joint two family Eurocamp holiday in the Vendee as we will be joining up with them for at least a week. No site, crossing or dates fixed yet. Will keep an eye on it.

Ref music, don't forget you jazz fans that the Django fest is the last weekend in June at Samois sur Seine.


----------



## Hampshireman

Have MHF a band in this jolly looking affair?

I believe the C&CC have a brass or silver band.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Hampshireman

MHF band - now there's an interesting thought. 8) 

The best we could manage last year was a duet for melodeon and ukulele but if you fancy your chances, bring along the instrument of your choice and you're in charge. :wink:


----------



## xgx

Melodeon!

probably have my D/G on board... and maybe smallpipes if I've managed to tame them :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Well that sounds interesting. 8) 

Just checked and melodeon man is on the list, any more offers for the MHF orchestra? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now what could I bring along????


----------



## MikeCo

I used to do a mean paper and comb but that was over 40 years ago.


----------



## Hampshireman

I used to have kazoo and spoons, but I flogged them after Antiques Roadshow advice.

The reason I asked, was that the attendance at the meet seemed high and therefore was it a case of professional interest or just another excuse for MHF'ers to gather and drink wine in the sunshine?


----------



## gaspode

AFAIK only one professional is attending, the reason for the high take-up is simply that it's such an excellent weekends entertainment whether you're a Francophile wine imbiber or not, the good company goes without saying. :wink:


----------



## Hampshireman

Nearly at the point of booking P&O Dover/Calais, 3rd June return 17th June £55 return. Sensible times too.

Fiddle our way south in time for Amboise Friday'ish, couple of days then on to the coast to meet up with the family at a Eurocamp of their choice, as long as it has touring pitches.

All depends on their timetable now.


----------



## sprokit

*15ème Open de France de Brass*

Hi all

Having had my ear battered by Gaspode when we met on the way home last year 8O , and having heard how much everyone enjoyed themselves at the last bash, we decided that as there's very little difference in the cost of living between UK and France now that the merde has hit the fan, we'd come and join you all this year  .

So, Tunnel booked for early hours on Thursday 4th June - few hours sleep then batter on down to Amboise :roll: - or perhaps take it easy and make a stop at Beaumont sur Sarthe 8) .

When it's all over I think we're heading for Brittany for a couple of weeks, not been there for a few years, and it's generally decent weather June time.

Looking forward to it - no, I don't play any musical instruments, brass or otherwise, not even the proverbial comb and paper :twisted: .

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## gaspode

Well done Keith

It'll make a change to have a chat on a decent campsite rather than on the Calais aire. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We've booked the tunnel for late evening on 1st June, we'll probable travel from Calais to Beaumont sur Sarthe on the 2nd and arrive Amboise on the following day. As usual all plans are subject to change if I get up late. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dunno where we're going afterwards, it'll depend on the weather to a great extent, any suggestions welcome. :wink: We did La Rochelle, Isle d'oleron, Bergerac, Les Eyzies, Oradour sur Glane and Monets Garden last year so maybe something a little different this year. Normandy would be nice if the weather is up to it.

Let's have some suggestions for a follow-up tour.


----------



## Hampshireman

So what's the attraction of Beaumont er whatever? Is it just an aire for overnighting. We will need a stop over too, but maybe spend a bit of time around.

Ah! Just found it, a good muni I gather. It's a bit too far down for our stop as we will be arriving Calais about 9pm, so will only do a bit of travelling.

Times may change though as we await family stuff.


----------



## UncleNorm

Exactly as you said Ken: _*Dunno where we're going afterwards*_

Neither do we although an area of France we haven't touched is the South West corner, towards Bordeaux and the Pyrenees.

We need to restock at Cognac as well! :roll: :lol:

Absolutely nothing decided, or even discussed! :roll:


----------



## Hampshireman

Mornin' Uncle.

Tips for your unknown area mentioned :- 

Do not miss Dune du Pilat (excellent site right on it), just a few clicks SW of Bordeaux on the coast. Also a non miss is St Jean de Luz, a bit further than Biarritz. Lovely site a nice walk from town.


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Gaspode

I am a comparative newcomer to the forum. Didn't realise at beginning it was only polite to introduce myself (also total newcomer to any forum) so missed that oppotunity. Anyway, here we are - have come up through the ranks of tenter, tugger and am now the very happy owner of a MH.

Having read many fascinating threads about all sorts of topics, gained a lot of valuable information about MH'ing and peripheral stuff, I would enjoy to put faces to posts and we would love to join you all in Amboise, a lovely part of France.

I have added my name in Rally - informal meets place. Do I need to do anything more just now?

Sal


----------



## UncleNorm

_*Well Hello Sal! Welcome to MotorhomeFacts and thank you for introducing yourself! :wink: :lol: *_ Thank you too for the kind words about the forum. You really have joined a very friendly community.

And you're coming to join us at Amboise...?!  Brilliant. I look forward to meeting you. If you've got your name on the list, the next thing to do is book a FERRY! :roll: :wink: Plan your insurance, check your passport... blah, blah...

You have a very nice motorhome in your avatar. I take it it IS yours, not just the one someone is standing next to for a photo? From Calais/Dunkirk, I expect it to take two days of motoring, with one night stop-over somewhere. Auntie Sandra and I are due to travel early Tuesday 2 June, so expect to be with Gaspode and Clianthus by Wednesday teatime.

And afterwards...? Dunno where we're going afterwards but Hampshireman will be there to help us!

See you soon.


----------



## MyGalSal

Cheers Uncle Norm

Ha, thank you, yes indeedie, a fine MH. Very happy with our baby A class, Avatar photo taken at Dusseldorf last year. We, too, don't know where we are heading after Amboise, N, (Well, hmm, maybe not N) S, E or W; flip a coin;heads you win, tails you don't lose! As you say, we will have the fine Hampshireman to help us out.

Sal (and Don)


----------



## Hampshireman

Norm, I can personally vouch for the cracker that is Sal, but by no means approach the reprobate standing in a psuedo intellectual pose in front of a nice van. 

I will only say nice, as I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## gaspode

Welcome to the party Sal and Don, we all look forwards to meeting you.



> So what's the attraction of Beaumont er whatever?


Well it's just a very nice, cheap municipal in a good place for an overnight stop, not too far from Calais so that you can reach it comfortably in a day after you've been to Auchan for stocking up and breakfast. 8)

It's in a delightful place, just a few hundred yards from the main road yet along a peaceful stretch of riverbank with excellent fishing I believe. It also has one of the cleanest toilet/shower blocks in France, village shops nearby and dedicated M/H facilities. The owner is very friendly and stays open until dark.

All in all an excellent overnight stop, only a couple of hours from the central Loire valley.


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Gaspode. At present it's too far to drive in our current but very fluid plans, but sounds ideal. Will be our target if plans change.

BTW old chap, any news on the beer train on Watercress line?


----------



## 92859

*France visit*

Greetings,

At present we are not making any plans for before or after Amboise, depending on whether we are able to go or not.

We have not booked a ferry yet either.....................

........................ but hopefully we may be able to get there, although it will mean booking a ferry a bit late.

:? :? :?


----------



## gaspode

Hampshireman said:


> BTW old chap, any news on the beer train on Watercress line?


Hmmmmm............

Well TBH I haven't done anything other than take a quick look at their website and made a note of the dates. OK, note made to phone next week.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Well, it looks like we won't now be joining you in Amboise, as we're now planning to be in the Loire Valley in September (as reported in another thread, thanks again for help, Ken).

Do I have to do anything to remove our names from the list or is this post enough?


Chris and John


----------



## gaspode

ChrisandJohn said:


> Do I have to do anything to remove our names from the list or is this post enough?


What a shame, we were looking forward to meeting you. 

Don't worry, I'll remove you from the list, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*15eme Open de France de brass band*

Hi Ken, thought I would let you know that we shall be able to join you all for this rally, damn fool I had been looking at the map but failed to register the distances are of course in kilometers, deeeeeeer! Not as far off our planned route after all, now do I need to put my name on your list or book with the campsite or just turn up, we plan to arrive on wednesday or thursday, what would you advise.
thanks curlyboy


----------



## rugbyken

*brass band meet*

i am intending to meet a friend ex pat and cornet player now resident in lucon at this municipal for the fest , since he is not a member of MHF we are booking direct with site , i'll amend that he is booking since his french is good and mine is not , but i will contact you all there ,


----------



## gaspode

Hi curlyboy

Great to have you on board, hope you enjoy the trip. Keep an eye on this thread for further info.

rugbyken
Same applies to yourself, can you please add your name to the attendees list, just so we know who is likely to turn up? Don't worry about bringing a friend along, this is a very informal meet. Neither you nor your friend will need to book the campsite, (I don't think they accept advance bookings anyway) there have been less than 50% of the pitches full for the past couple of years - and it's a BIG site.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

*Brass Band*

Just booked our ferry with Dover Eurochange, travelling with Norfolk Line, didn't fancy the long term outlook for Sea France. 6am crossings both ways and no lenght surcharge when booked through Dover Eurochange. Total return price £37.50. Sea France was £62.10 including the MHF discount for same times and dates.


----------



## motorhomer2

Booked ours for £39 & thought that was good however the price seemed to change by the second as did the availability. I did have a quote of £32.50. I should have gone ahead & done the boking but tried a day later and then went back and it had changed prices.


I had an email this am from seafrance £25 each way. tried it out came out at £50 then tried with the discount and got it down to £45. The other day a crossing was nearer £60

Motorhomer


----------



## 115672

Book us on Gaspode, just booking the ferry
Arriving Friday 4th June Leaving 6th June
Happy Daze   
Chrisboyo n Liz


----------



## 115672

Got a bit excited just now and gave wrong leaving date
Arriving 4th Leaving 8th June
Chrisboyo


----------



## CurlyBoy

*!5 eme*

Hi, does anyone know if there is a good Poissinere in Amboise, we do love a good paella, if not we shall have to shop in Honfleur before we arrive.
thanks
curlyboy


----------



## gaspode

*Re: !5 eme*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there is a good Poissinere in Amboise


Hmmmm.............

Well I can't say that I noticed one, but there's an excellent butcher? :lol:

I'll be surprised if they don't have one, you know what the French are like about fresh food. If all else fails I did notice that there was a large seafood stall on the Sunday market with some very exotic looking varieties.

Perhaps someone who was there last year can remember one?


----------



## CurlyBoy

*15eme*

thanks Ken, I will wait and see what replies I get.
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy

*15eme*

ken, just done a search on google earth and there is Intermarche, Leclerc, Lidl and Marche Plus all in Amboise, ain't this technology marvelous! :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Hi

I put my name down for this meet a couple of days ago and thought that it would be a good idea to post an introduction as my wife Anne and I are newbies, having only just purchased our first motor home.

We are touring France during May and Early June and this looked a good way to round off the trip and meet some fellow motor home facts members. It will be our first meet, but I'm getting plenty of reassurance from the previous posts on this topic that everything will go well.

Look forward to meeting everybody.

Sandy Saunders


----------



## gaspode

Hi Sandy

Well done, we look forward to meeting Anne and yourself.

Hopefully you'll enjoy the weekend and indeed the whole of your French trip, we always go over early June and always enjoy it. The only bad point is that you're not meeting up with us all until you're on your way home. One good point about Amboise last year was that everyone swapped stories about where they were going to or had just been to. For us (and others I'm sure) it meant that we visited places that we didn't know about and helped enormously with the rest of our holiday.

If you need any suggestions before you start, just ask here.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Hi Gaspode

For our first trip we are going to parts of France we know fairly well (except Amboise), so hopefully we won't miss out on too much. The tunnel is booked on 29th May and our aim is to spend a week moving along the channel coast into Normandy and then move down to Western Loire and the Vendee for a month. This leaves a week to return including the brass band meeting. The timing in May is mainly dictated by my hobby of birdwatching as this month is a prime time for seeing the birds in their finest breeding plumage.

We will still be looking for tips however, as we plan to return in September/October and venture into new territory.

One quick question, do I ask for the motor home facts area on arrival at the site, or do I wander round and find you myself? We will probably arrive on 4th June, leaving on 7th.

Best wishes

Sandy


----------



## gaspode

Hi Sandy

I reckon you've got your dates mixed up somewhere, if you've found a way of getting a month in Vendee squeezed in between 29th May and 4th June please tell me how you're doing it, sounds amazing. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, if you're arriving at Ambiose on the 4th June we should be there by then together with quite a few others I expect. You won't need to ask, just look for the big block of UK vans, we'll probably be on the main avenue of the site next to the river, between the first an second loo blocks. Just go straight through the main gate and keep going, we should be on the left hand side a couple of hundred yards down. The site is on the island in the middle of the river so cross the bridge in the centre of town, turn at the junction halfway across and follow the campsite signs.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Hmmmm..... I did tell you that I have just traded up to a Tardis didn't I? 

No?

29th April it is then. ) 

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## Hampshireman

P&O booked £65.00 return for early 5th June from Dover/Calais after a nice meal in a pub in St Margaret's at Cliffe which we enjoyed so much last June. Sleep over on Marine Parade then embark at 05.30. 

Aim to arrive Amboise site sometime afternoon on the 5th, only about 300 miles, so should be easy. Luckily Le Mans is the following weekend.

We then going onto coast near La Rochelle to meet family at Le Ecureilles, St Hilaire de Riez. Might leave Sunday a/noon to drive down there, but there again maybe Monday morning.

Greatly looking forward to it. Bent bugle packed.


----------



## Hezbez

Just came across this thread. 

We were planning to go to France mid June, but we may well bring our dates forward so that we can join you at Amboise.

We are absolute beginners when it comes to touring abroad and this will be our first motorhome trip abroad and our first time driving in France 8O .

I think it would be a good chance to meet up with some of you 'Euro Experts'.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Hezbez

Put your name down, you're very welcome to join us. :lol: 

It's a very informal weekend (or week if you prefer) and perfect for a first trip abroad. If you need any help or advice, just ask.


----------



## Hampshireman

It's not our first time travelling in France, it is dead easy, just take time and don't rush. You will find the non motorway routes quiet and good quality in most places. The in town route signs take some getting used to, they are right on the junction and not well before in many places especially roundabouts.

It is our first foreign "rally" with MHF although we have done one in Somerset and looking forward to meeting more members by face.


----------



## Hezbez

Not long now...less than 4 weeks away  

So whats the longest trip people have planned that takes in the Amboise meet, and whats the shortest?

I'll start - We have 18 days to explore!


----------



## CurlyBoy

*brass band meet*

Hi all, really getting excited now (big kid :roll: ) ten days to the off, still lots to do, as in answer to question by Hezbez, we've got 8 weeks to prepare for, bet that wont be long enough though :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## 115672

Like everyone else we are getting all excited now
We are crossing via the tunnel approx 1pm Sunday 31 May and have the whole of June to look forward to, our first long trip
The plan, at the moment, is to work our way along to Honflure then head south to the meet for Thursday PM
After that, who knows ?
Looking forward to meeting up with you all
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Brassband meet*

Hi chrisboyo, we shall probably be at Honfleur then so hope to meet you. Look for the blue B584 with two spaniels, and us of course :roll: 
curlyboy
We shall be taking the tunnel 27th May, is anyone else doing same that day?


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Chrisboyo,

We may see you at the tunnel. We're booked on the 13.20 crossing on 31 May. Look out for the 2 'tunnel virgins' with a wee Bessie E460. 

MHF sticker on the back window!


----------



## MikeCo

8.10 am Sea France on the 31 May for us, probably end up at Amboise by Thursday, stay for the weekend and then perhaps the Vendee or if the suns not shining a bit further south. At the moment coming back on 4 July.


----------



## clianthus

Gaspode and I are crossing on the tunnel late evening 1st June, we'll either stay at Cite Europe or Calais Aire as soon as we get over there.

We'll be stopping over at the Municipal campsite at Beaumont sur Sarthe on Tuesday night and hopefully down to Amboise on Wednesday.

I hope it warms up a bit!!


----------



## UncleNorm

2.00am Tuesday, 2nd June, down to Bernay or Beaumont by tea-time, then Amboise on Wednesday. 

There's just the two of us in Our Coral. I'm the bald fat one! No kids now, no pets! 

We're really looking forward to meeting friends of old, as well as putting more faces to names.

We're on the continent for six weeks, returning 14 July, 2.01am.

CU all soon!


----------



## Hampshireman

Just two and a half weeks for us. Still semi retired so limited holiday allowance and other things to do including a week up at Perth for NashHash including getting there and back over Aug BH.

Aiming for Amboise all day Friday and there in the late afternoon/evening. Looking forward to meeting faces and also dear Don and Sal who we haven't seen for years and have since joined the MH fraternity.

To the Vendee on the Monday to tie in with the kids at a Eurocamp for 5 days.


----------



## cronkle

We should be arriving in Calais via the Tunnel in the early hours of Saturday 30th and are planning to stay at The City of Europe until it opens and can stock up before taking our time to get down to Amboise on about the wednesday. We may call in at Bayeaux or Monets Garden depending on how the mood takes us.

So, if you see an Autoroller 500 with a confused elderly looking driver along the way make yourselves known as that combination is likely to be me.

After the festival we are likely to be travelling to south and/or south-east France and maybe into Italy (depending on the weather) for the following three weeks.


----------



## grumpyman

Forgot all about this meet having first read it long ago. We are taking our first trip abroad crossing on 30th May and am making our way down to the south west coast. Also arranged to visit some friends at Chambord (near Blois)around 5th June which having looked on the map is very close to your meet (I think)do you have to book or can you simply turn up.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi you Grumpyman! I trust you're well?

By all means, come and join us at Amboise - you know you want to!! :roll: :lol: It's all of 19 miles from Blois.

We're on the island camp site. Come in on the NORTH side of the river, via Rue de Blois, onto the bridge and turn left halfway across.

Looking forward to putting another name to face. :wink:


If you roll down the MAIN PAGE to the meet info you'll be able to sign up for it. Any problems, come back to us.


----------



## telll

Sorry, we have to cancel our trip to France due to Michelle's work commitments. Will you remove our names from the attendees list.

Michelle & Terry


----------



## KENNYJAY

anygood camp sites between cherbourge and amboise


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Kennyjay! 

Previous issue resolved! Welcome along!
This year is the 15th year of the open Brass Band Contest.

Regarding campsites: AuntieSandra and I intend using the site at Beaumont-sur-Sarthe, about 16 miles north of Le Mans.


----------



## gaspode

Hi

Thanks for noticing that one Norm, I've moved the post to the correct thread now as you can see.

Michelle & Terry - I'll get you removed from the list when we get back to base, thanks for letting us know.

KENNYJAY - We also use Beaumont-sur-Sarthe when travelling down, one of the nicest transit sites in the region.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

gaspode said:


> Michelle & Terry - I'll get you removed from the list when we get back to base, thanks for letting us know.
> 
> KENNYJAY - We also use Beaumont-sur-Sarthe when travelling down, one of the nicest transit sites in the region.


Hi Ken,

I think there could be one or two staying at this site on the way down.
I have also removed telll from the list.

Cheers Steve


----------



## gaspode

CatherineandSteve said:


> I think there could be one or two staying at this site on the way down.


I'm sure you're right C&S, we'll most likely be there on Tuesday night, here's a link to the site for anyone who is looking for a good stopover:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1468

We're getting close to the event now and 32 members registered to attend as I type, any more of you interested, just put your names on the list.

As some will be setting out soon I'd best give some more information on what to expect when you arrive at Amboise.

The site is on an island in the middle of the river Loire, just opposite the chateau. The approach is via a turning from the middle of the bridge that crosses the Loire from the town centre. Approach is probably easiest coming from the North bank so if you're travelling from Tours or Blois, keep to the North bank as you approach Amboise.

Once at the campsite (signposted from the bridge) pull up in the large lay-by just outside the gates and report to reception (please note that they take the usual French long lunch break so the office is likely to be closed between 12.00 and 2.00). If the office is closed, just park up and either have some lunch or wander through the gates and find our group. IIRC they issue a card for the gate barrier and charge you for the number of nights elapsed when you leave, price last year was about €11.50 per night incl. hook-up (about 6amp I think). If anyone prefers to use the aire, it's on the left side of the campsite, controlled by an automatic barrier and ticket machine. The charge last year was not much different to the campsite (about €10 IIRC).

Once through the site barrier we'll park up on the pitches along the left side of the main road somewhere between the first and second amenity blocks. The first block was closed last year but has some (very clean) portaloos. The second block is showers only. There is a third block at the rear of the site with all facilities and you may wish to park near to it if you need to be near to sinks or the WC emptying point. It's a large site so a bit of walking is involved wherever you site yourself.

There is usually an opening band concert on the Friday evening given by the last years winners. This is a little way out of town and you may need a taxi or other transport. There is a charge for the concert (tickets obtained from the Tourist Information which is on the South bank just opposite the town centre). If anyone wants to attend I suggest they PM PhredC:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=profile&mode=viewprofile&u=8113
who is the MHF Brass Band guru. He went to all the concerts last year and can give you details of how to get there and prices etc.). There are also concerts on the other nights, again ask PhredC for details if you fancy attending.

The main event will start on Saturday morning at around 10am when the bands will perform their street marching test under the walls of the chateau in the town square, this usually lasts until lunch time. As this is happening the main contest runs concurrently in the town theatre a couple of streets away. Theatre tickets cost a few Euro from the Tourist Information or on the theatre door. The theatre performances continue all day but you can go in and out between performances so it's a good place to have an hours sit down and listen to the formal pieces.
Once the bands have played their pieces in the theatre they will go to one of two bandstands and entertain the crowds for half an hour or so. One stand is in the town square and another just along the river front near the theatre. After lunch there is usually a (Breton???) street band touring the shopping streets which causes some amusement.

On Sunday morning there is a typical French street market on the South bank of the river (biggest in the Loire I believe) selling food and clothing mainly. Last year several bands performed in the town square on the Sunday morning and the Breton??? band did their thing in the streets after waking the campers whilst warming up after breakfast (they stay in tents on the campsite).

There are lots of other attractions nearby and campers can stay as long as they wish before or after the weekend, Amboise makes an excellent centre for touring the many chateaux in the region.

My phone contact number will be 07840 880101 if anyone has problems.

Any questions, just ask. :wink:

PS: Just to whet your appetite, here's a photo of the camp site taken from the chateau roof.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Band Meet*

Hi, we shall be setting off tomorrow week for tunnel on wed 23rd, head for Honfleur for a few days, then hopefully join you all at Beaumont-sur-Sarthe as it does look very nice. Had planned to stop at Municipal at Belleme but we have done that so a change will be very nice.
curlyboy


----------



## 96783

I've got to thank Gaspode for his great compliment as the "MHF brass band guru" although I don't think it is quite deserved. The concerts we attended were excellent and quite cheap, particularly that by the Willebroek Brass Band of Belgium on the Sunday night. The concerts started at 9pm and by the time we had walked the mile and half back home at the end of 4 encores it was 1 am! But well worth the effort if you enjoy brilliant musicianship. The marching contest is fun and the Sunday daytime concerts quite lighthearted. As to the route to the concert hall (not the same as that for the test pieces) I could take you there but cannot describe the route in print. It was a great weekend in a very lovely location with lots to see and do irrespective of the contest itself as evidenced by the number returning this year. Janet and I look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Another view of the campsite.


----------



## Hampshireman

Really looking forward to this now. 

We will probably forego the formal stuff and catch the street atmosphere and see the town as our first visit, but Gaspode's info above about a sit down in the theatre is good to hear. Thanks for such a great writeup.


----------



## gaspode

Hampshireman said:


> We will probably forego the formal stuff and catch the street atmosphere and see the town as our first visit


That's what most people do, the formal concerts are best suited to real brass band enthusiasts as due to them being held "out of town" there's a little effort involved. The theatre contest on Saturday however can be quite interesting for casual visitors and you don't have to sit there all day long either. What amuses me is the judge for the marching section, he sits in the town square, isolated behind a set of screens so he can't identify which band is performing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Gaspode

Sorry but we have to offer our apologies. We won't be able to make Amboise. We have the opportunity to get away on holiday right now and are making the most of it. We had intended 3 months away in January but had to cancel that due to ill health. This is our first chance since then to get away and as we are craving sunshine after all the lousy weather, we are going to be party poopers and miss all the fun I am sure you are all going to have.

Now having dinner at Ashford en route to tunnel. First thing tomorrow on the road to Barcelona to see our son (he lives there).

Safe travels to Amboise.

Sal


----------



## summers

*Amboise*

Evening All

We have just added our names to the list wishing to attend the meet at Amboise. I hope we are not too late to join you all.

We are currently at Lake Bled in Slovenia. We will be leaving here the middle of next week and will amble across planning to be in Amboise on the Thursday. We will stay with you there until the Monday when we will head off towards Roscoff for our ferry back on Wednesday afternoon.

This will be our first 'meet' and will be at the end of our first 8 week long trip away since buying the motorhome earlier this year.

We both look forward to meeting you all and to an enjoyable and musical weekend.

Peter and Gail


----------



## clianthus

Hi MyGalSal

I have removed you from the list, thanks for letting us know.


Hi summers

No it's not too late, look forward to seeing you in Amboise, have a safe trip.


----------



## Hezbez

Just doing my packing for Amboise, hoping it's going to be :hotsun: 

Question is: Do I pack our 10.5 tog quilts, or our 4.5 tog quilts?


----------



## cronkle

Hezbez said:


> Just doing my packing for Amboise, hoping it's going to be :hotsun:
> 
> Question is: Do I pack our 10.5 tog quilts, or our 4.5 tog quilts?


We would pack both and sleep *on* the ones that we don't need. This gives us a degree of flexibilty as we are intending to go on to the Alps where, at altitude, it can be quite cold at night during June.

Mike


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning Hez, Mike and all! :wink: 

Yes, we try to cover all the bases. I remember, a couple of years ago... we'd been on an aire next to the Med for about 9 nights. It was soooo warm :hothot: at night that I got used to sleeping with very little on, perhaps a bit of sheet. :roll: 

On our way back north, via the beautiful A75 and Millau Viaduc, we stopped the night at a nice site at St Flour. The bedding was just as we'd had it previously but, that night, I froze almost to death! :coldcold: Gosh, I was cold. :coldcold: It wasn't until next morning, after I'd thawed out, that I realised we were at 4,000 feet altitude!! 

Who knows where we're going... So we now remember to cover all the bases! Have a nice day y'all! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Amboise*

Hi all, well the day has finally arrived, we are off to France tomorrow, heading for Honfleur for a few days then to Beaumont-sur-Sarthe where we shall hopefully meet up with some of you, if not, then at Amboise. The weather forecast is looking good, so fingers crossed. Have a safe journey, keep the shiny side up and the oily side down.
curlyboy


----------



## Hezbez

Have a good and safe trip Curlyboy. See you at Amboise!

Are you taking the dog in your avatar with you?


----------



## JollyJack

*Amboise*

Hi everyone - sorry we can not be at Amboise this year 

We are still in Spain - weather is superb - hope it comes your way too and you all have a really great time 

Andrea, Bob & Ellie


----------



## sprokit

*Brass bands - Amboise*

Hi guys and gals

Well, there's only 8 more sleeps until we're off  - booked through the chunnel early hours of Thursday week so hopefully we'll be arriving in Amboise late Thursday (4th) - if I can be bothered to drive that far in a day, otherwise, Friday. :roll:

I'm hoping the weather is going to be kind to us, the 7 day forecast shows the temperatures climbing steadily and lots of sunshine (28 degrees on Monday) - hopefully that's going to be the case.  

I've been informed there is a bar quite close to the site which sells very potent cocktails, apparently you should not have more than two 8O - perhaps someone who's been already could confirm whether this is true!

See you all soon people, take care and drive safely.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Keith. We're looking forward to meeting you whenever. 

There seems to be some confusion within your statement...

_*I've been informed there is a bar quite close to the site which sells very potent cocktails, apparently you should not have more than two - perhaps someone who's been already could confirm whether this is true! *_

That sounds more likely to be Ken Gaspode and Jen Clianthus's motorhome!! Or was it ours? Age plays tricks! :roll:

I'll tell you what, let's go find it together! :lol: :wink:


----------



## sprokit

> That sounds more likely to be Ken Gaspode and Jen Clianthus's motorhome!! Or was it ours? Age plays tricks!


UncleNorm

Shame on you, one hopes that if it is either motorhome, then you will not be "selling" cocktails 8O , accepting contributions with regard to the content, perhaps :wink:

And yes, if it's neither, then we should look for it together - just make sure someone knows where we are though :twisted:

Whatever, looking forward to it, only 5 working days (such a shame some of still have to use that four letter word!!) to go.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## cronkle

sprokit said:


> That sounds more likely to be Ken Gaspode and Jen Clianthus's motorhome!! Or was it ours? Age plays tricks!
> 
> 
> 
> UncleNorm
> 
> Shame on you, one hopes that if it is either motorhome, then you will not be "selling" cocktails 8O , accepting contributions with regard to the content, perhaps :wink:
> 
> And yes, if it's neither, then we should look for it together - just make sure someone knows where we are though :twisted:
> 
> Whatever, looking forward to it, only 5 working days (such a shame some of still have to use that four letter word!!) to go.
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
Click to expand...

Of course if you need adult supervision I would like to offer my services. There may be a problem with definitions there but I am willing to take the risk. :twisted:

Only three more sleeps for some of us 8) despite still having to w.... w.... w.... wurk. (That got it past the natural foul word censor)

Mike


----------



## sprokit

cronkle said:


> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more likely to be Ken Gaspode and Jen Clianthus's motorhome!! Or was it ours? Age plays tricks!
> 
> 
> 
> UncleNorm
> 
> Shame on you, one hopes that if it is either motorhome, then you will not be "selling" cocktails 8O , accepting contributions with regard to the content, perhaps :wink:
> 
> And yes, if it's neither, then we should look for it together - just make sure someone knows where we are though :twisted:
> 
> Whatever, looking forward to it, only 5 working days (such a shame some of still have to use that four letter word!!) to go.
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course if you need adult supervision I would like to offer my services. There may be a problem with definitions there but I am willing to take the risk. :twisted:
> 
> Only three more sleeps for some of us 8) despite still having to w.... w.... w.... wurk. (That got it past the natural foul word censor)
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Wot!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O

I know all about your adult supervision, it appears your supervisor failed somewhat   or was she already asleep? - and, has the table been repaired yet :twisted: :twisted:

But, I am prepared to take a chance and allow you to join me for a little noggin if you promise not to misbehave :roll: :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## cronkle

sprokit said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleNorm
> 
> Of course if you need adult supervision I would like to offer my services. There may be a problem with definitions there but I am willing to take the risk. :twisted:
> 
> Only three more sleeps for some of us 8) despite still having to w.... w.... w.... wurk. (That got it past the natural foul word censor)
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Wot!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O
> 
> I know all about your adult supervision, it appears your supervisor failed somewhat   or was she already asleep? - and, has the table been repaired yet :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> But, I am prepared to take a chance and allow you to join me for a little noggin if you promise not to misbehave :roll: :roll:
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare table top packed (I joke not). Is your fridge comfy?
> 
> I can't promise to be good but I will try.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and everybody else.
> 
> We are hoping to arrive at Beaumont-sur Sarthe this Saturday and move on down to Amboise on about Wednesday. We will put something in the window to identify us so that folks will know who to avoid although herself will probably be more than pleased to have someone civil to talk to by then.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sprokit

> I can't promise to be good but I will try.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and everybody else.
> 
> We are hoping to arrive at Beaumont-sur Sarthe this Saturday and move on down to Amboise on about Wednesday. We will put something in the window to identify us so that folks will know who to avoid although herself will probably be more than pleased to have someone civil to talk to by then.


Trying is good enough for me Mike 8) - Lynne says if you're not civil, herself can talk to the better part of the partnership instead - oh yes, she's gone and bought the dreaded double sk***et :roll: , so they can talk about them while we find suitable refreshments for all :wink: (well, at least for us - the "Woods" is packed).

Take care, see you next week.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

We've just arrived back from Hamble this afternoon so all hands to the deck now to prepare for embarkation next Monday.

Cocktail Bar?????

I must have missed that one, seems we'll need to send out a search party to find it. :? There's a nice little bar that sells snacks, bread etc. just at the site entrance and a couple of bars/restaurants a couple of hundred yards away, dunno if it's one of those that do the cocktails. As you all know, I'm a strict abstainer :wink: but no doubt my good lady will be able to offer advice and an expert opinion on the quality of the offerings. She's been training her palate all weekend in preparation. :roll: 

I hope you're all right abut the weather, we've just had an excellent sunny weekend at Hamble so we're getting acclimatised nicely. 8)


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Ken,

Just spent all weekend getting the van ready 8O just a few bits and pieces left ready for the off on Friday lunchtime for an evening crossing to Calais :wink: 

See you next week

Steve


----------



## gaspode

The Amboise meet is now showing as "closed" on the rallies section but as it's a meet rather than a rally it doesn't really make any difference. If anyone else is heading near to Amboise next week you're more than welcome to join us, just post your intentions here if you get a chance.


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi All

Not sure if we will make it to Amboise. We are just coming to the end of our third week in France and are now in the hot & sunny Dordogne. We may decide to stay around this area depending on the weather.

If we don't see you all, have a great time.  


Paul


----------



## gaspode

We're all packed an ready to go, tunnel crossing this evening followed by an overnight in Calais.

Hope to get down to Amboise Wednesday or Thursday at the latest.

See you all there. 8)


----------



## xgx

:roll: still sorting the 'van.... might make the tunnel tomorrow or Wed at this rate :wink: 

... just ahead of that cold front moving south :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman

Very odd again, I'm not getting any email notifications on this forum. Will check others now I am miffed!


----------



## rugbyken

*even odder*

i also am watching this topic with e mail notification had not received notification for a while, until i did receive your post when i checked there have been about a dozen new post's since last notification


----------



## Hampshireman

Well this one got through. Thanks.


----------



## Hampshireman

Wish I hadn't looked now. Forecast for w/end Amboise is rain!


----------



## Hampshireman

MHF enclave established yet? Where are you all? In one area or scattered by the wind.


----------



## grumpyman

Well this was my first meeting and met a lots of lovely people who made all welcome. I am sure somebody will mention Crufts was taking place at the same time :wink: We left on the Saturday morning to explore other locations but just wished to thank all for making us so welcome, even the Doberman who tried to share my shower.


----------



## LoueenCo

We also decided to leave on Saturday as the number of dogs going past our van was too much to take. I reckon on around 300 with many not on leads. This made it imposible for us as we had our own dog with us .
So apologies to Gaspode for leaving early but there was little choice especially as the dogs were out at 6.30am and the tannoy system for the dog show starting at around 7.30am.
We are now at Neptune in Agde which we know from last year is a nice site with plenty of bike riding available.

Best wishes

Mike & Loueen & Tiggy


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Thanks to Gaspod and Norm for their efforts in trying to please all who attended and to the evening circle gathering. We found it went a little cold in the evenings and if it wasn't cold the midges had a nibble at us so we retired early. Quite how the band from Manchester failed to win is a mystery they were just fantastic and the crowds favourite. As for the agility dogs, they proved quite an interest and provided a free show to anyone who cared to attend the event in the next field. An enjoyable weekend and one worthy of putting in next years calendar.


----------



## summers

I would also like to express our thanks to Gaspode, Clianthus, Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra who 'organised' the weekend meet in Amboise.

It was our first MHF gathering and we were made to feel most welcome, we met some fabulous people and we enjoyed the weekend enormously. We will be back for future meets/rallies.

Thanks to you all who made the weekend special.

Safe travels.

Peter and Gail


----------



## 92859

*Amboise campers*

Greetings,

......................... Both Chris and I would like to thank you all who sent us the lovely picture card from Amboise along with your greetings and wishes, it would have been so wonderful if we could have made it as we planned this year but so pleased you could all go and enjoy yourselves and support the group.

Thank you Norman and Sandra for keeping in contact enjoy the rest of your tour and we will see you when you get back.

Its good to read the forums to keep up with how everyone is looking forward to and enjoying their camping trips.

...................carry on camping!!


----------



## lecky7

*Amboise-- that meet*

well what a good time we had with you lot, very friendly crowd, had a bit of trouble with the siting under the trees, but with the help of Ken & all, we moved to a much better spot. thanks to you all, saw plenty of music performances, & great they all were.the evening get togethers were great, bit on the cool side though. the only trouble we had was getting to know everybody, -- so again thanks to you all for a great meet, so you again sometime.
Mike W.


----------



## Hampshireman

Florette and I certainly enjoyed the Friday evening camp get around and the entertainment and of course the bands were just great. I see from above that the young band from Manchester didn't make winners, what a pity. Who won?

We sprinted back to site in that late afternoon shower and packed up, due to the dog population. We don't mind them, but that row and the show people and tannoy etc were just too much.

Our grateful thanks to Ken and all concerned and it was so nice to put faces on avatars. We had a fairly poor weather 4 days on the coast near Nourmoutier till the Thursday which suddenly was scorchio!!!. The family went home on the Friday and we moved on from this big commercial site ( our rates 26e per night!!!) where they were Eurocamping and had a great sunny week exploring South Bretagne and found some smashing sites which I will check and add to the directory.


----------



## Hezbez

Thats us back from our first 'meet'. We really weren't sure what to expect but I'm happy to report that we really enjoyed our 4 days at Amboise. 
We were made to feel very welcome by everyone and we met some really nice people over the weekend. 

For us the Dog Agility Championships being held in the next field was a bonus - a great spectator sport!

Special thanks to Gaspode, Clianthus, Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra for organising the meet.

Now, where for our next meet 

P.S - Curlyboy - your sticky tape repair for our mirror is still holding strong!


----------



## sprokit

*15ème Open de France de Brass*

Hi folks

Just returned from France last night, late, hence not posting before now.

The Brass Bands were great, as was the company and the entertainment, our own I mean, total enjoyment. . How the Manchester band didn't win, I'll never know, but then I am slightly biased being a northern lad  .

The fact that there was an agility dog show on at the same time only added to the enjoyment. 8) The fact that we are no longer dog owners didn't detract from the pure fun of the event- the dogs, and their owners, were obviously enjoying it tremendously. Just to make a point for those who may think that it was very rowdy, I've never seen so many dogs in one place (apart from Crufts - there you go Grumpyman :wink: ) which were so well behaved, even when off their leashes.

Only one small complaint for the weekend - Mike, when you cleaned the screen on Saturday night, you missed a heck of a lot of squished beasties, 8O not that I'm ungrateful mind you, it was raining heavily at the time, but that should have made it easier, that's the last time I pay you in spirits of the Naval variety :twisted: . Oh, yes, the weather improved after the weekend and following Monday - sun, glorious sun.

Those who were there, greetings and hope you enjoyed, or are still indeed enjoying, your trip, Those who weren't there, you missed a super meet. Peter, I'm sure you would have been there if you could have, you would have enjoyed it, stay strong and we'll hopefully see you soon.

Ken (Gaspode), Jen (Clianthus), Uncle Norm and Aunty Sandra, thanks for your enthusiasm in getting so many wonderful people together, long may you continue.

Ken, you have a PM

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 92859

*Brass band*

Greetings,



> Those who were there, greetings and hope you enjoyed, or are still indeed enjoying, your trip, Those who weren't there, you missed a super meet. Peter, I'm sure you would have been there if you could have, you would have enjoyed it, stay strong and we'll hopefully see you soon.


It is good that you all enjoyed your trip to Amboise Keith, I know those I had spoken to were looking forward to returning for a second visit! or going for the first time, just as we were looking for, but you guys were there for us in spirit, and we shall definitely be out somewhere doing something soon.



> Ken (Gaspode), Jen (Clianthus), Uncle Norm and Aunty Sandra, thanks for your enthusiasm in getting so many wonderful people together, long may you continue.


It's thanks to the hard work of these guys that make the rallys worthwhile and give people the chance to meet each other and share their own experiences with like minded motorhomers and create new friendships!


----------



## cronkle

We have just arrived back home after starting our trip away with a visit to Amboise.

We would both like to say how much we enjoyed meeting up with everybody and add our thanks to Gaspode and Uncle Norm for setting the Meet up.

I think it is also important to say a thank-you to Kenny for providing professional level entertainment (not to mention Mrs Pneumatician and Ken 'Formby' for their stand-up skills and not a little bravery in the face of the rest off us).

Sprokit. I'm sorry that I did a second rate job on your screen.   (if you believe that...........) I expect you to to show me how to do a decent job next time we meet by cleaning mine for me. :twisted: 

Once again, thanks to all for a fun few days.


----------



## sprokit

cronkle said:


> ......Sprokit. I'm sorry that I did a second rate job on your screen.   (if you believe that...........) I expect you to to show me how to do a decent job next time we meet by cleaning mine for me. :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No chance without recompense (liquid form will do :roll: 8O 8) )

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## cronkle

Hah, Negritta!

I would also mention that we should spare a thought for Curlyboy. We saw him in Calais on his way home nursing a duff wheel bearing that had made him cut his visit short.  I hope he gets home without too many problems.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Everyone

Thanks everyone for the messages of support, it seems that most members enjoyed the meet in spite of (or indeed because of) the doggie sideshow. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It turned out to be a good value for money trip didn't it? Hot air balloon launches on the Friday evening, brass bands on Saturday and Sunday, dog agility event from 7am 8O on Saturday, cabaret every evening - and all for free. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Many thanks to everyone who helped out, especially UncleNorm for his logistical support and KennyJay for the free cabaret shows.
Even the weather managed to stay fine whilst the events were in progress although we were treated to a good dose of French rain one evening. It's a symptom of the MHF members capacity to find something to amuse them that certain members were found to be racing origami boats on the flooded bits of campsite roadway after the downpour. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We just arrived home from our extended trip as have many others, I hope you all enjoyed your trips as much as we did. I don't think we'll be repeating the exercise in 2010 as we've "done" the band contest three years on the trot now, any suggestions for a French meet venue next year?


----------



## xgx

Many thanks Ken and Jen {special thanks to JEN and hezbez(A&M) }
[and everyone who made the event an enjoyable experience for me and the dog.... grumpy.... you and the mrs too, ta! everso ;-) ]....

the evening sessions were great.... Keith, next time for a good squeeze along with the (Ken) uke?

Kennyjay.... respect ! [as the young'uns say :wink: :lol: ]

Ken howzabout organising a musical meet here or across the water?


----------



## gaspode

xgx said:


> Ken howzabout organising a musical meet here or across the water?


Hi Graham

I believe (subject to confirmation) that KennyJay will be gracing us with his presence (with full PA and backing this time) at the Global Rally on the August bank holiday, should be worth going just for that. If you'd like a musical session at the global, I'm sure the organisers could find space in the program - although I think you'd have to do a turn on the squeeze-box yourself next time. :wink:


----------



## xgx

> - although I think you'd have to do a turn on the squeeze-box yourself next time. :wink:


Thanks Ken,

Not sure if I can make the global but there will be others where a bit of music might be welcome (really must get working on the bagpipes  )

Not sure that Folky stuff has a universal appeal but happy to inflict it on others ...if pressed :lol:

Haven't heard anything from Keith (free what not number plate:wink: ) lately... is he on the road again?


----------



## 115672

*Amboise meet*

Hi all
Just got back from our trip around France
So a belated thanks to all at the Amboise meet for a great time, especialy the evening entertaiment section !
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## linal

Hi just got back today so a belated thanks to Ken & team for running the show also thanks to everyone for making it enjoyable thro. the whole w/end.
For those that happened to notice my patterned windscreen I have just phoned Autoglass & they have confirmed that my new windscreen had been delivered whilst I was France. That was the good news. On the negative side they then informed me they cracked it when putting it in a rack but another has been ordered & should be here soon.
I'm off now to try & talk Lin. into going to the pub meet this W/end wish me luck.

Alex.


----------



## lockkeeper

Hi

Just back after 2 months in France. The highlight of which must be the weekend spent in the company of Motorhome Facts. This was our first Motorhome Facts rally and we would like to add our thanks to all involved in making it such an enjoyable week end.

Don and Hazel


----------



## gaspode

linal said:


> I'm off now to try & talk Lin. into going to the pub meet this W/end wish me luck.
> 
> Alex.


Look forward to seeing you Friday then Alex. :wink:

Have you got any more cracks in that windscreen since Amboise? It looked like a piece of modern art last time I saw it. If you paint the unbroken bits between the cracks different colours you'll have people thinking it's a stained glass window. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Been back a few weeks and forgot to come on and thank Ken & Jen for the weekend so CHEERS to you both :wink: see you Friday.
Hope the rest of you had a great holiday where ever your travels took you.

Cheers for now Steve.

PS Alex if you are coming this weekend get your name down :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning one and all!

Auntie Sandra and I have only just got back from our 6 week jaunt through France, Spain, Andorra and France again. We've enjoyed a wonderful time, with some splendid weather overall, too hot at times. 

But it was the weekend at Amboise that got our holiday off to a great start. We met some of our MHF colleagues on the Tuesday night at Beaumont-sur-Sarthe. An excellent campsite at €7.40. On the Wednesday, we started to congregate at Amboise, sorting one or two minor issues along the way. :roll: By Thursday pm, we had most of our team together, plus others who were not expected, plus some who were non-members. But... the more the merrier. 

Whilst appreciating the words of thanks tendered in our direction, it really was down to Ken and Jen that the event was so successful once again. So it's thanks to THEM BOTH, Gaspode and Clianthus. 

And it's thanks to KennyJay for his entertainment during our evenings 'in the round'. 

To ALL who attended, thanks for your delightful company and support. :wink:


----------



## 92859

*Amboise*

Greetings,



> Auntie Sandra and I have only just got back from our 6 week jaunt through France, Spain, Andorra and France again. We've enjoyed a wonderful time, with some splendid weather overall, too hot at times.


We are real pleased that you enjoyed your "tour de France" Norman and Sandra, we have had good reports back and a lovely card signed by many members, but we thought of you all and raised a few glasses to you!!.

There must be many members putting their next plan of action together to accomodate the next few months of the year.

Keep well! and........................

.........................Happy Camping!!

Hmmmmmmmmmm, must be time to get back to bed and try for some shut eye! :wink:


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

I've just realised no-one has started an album and put any photos on of this years meet? 

I'm sure Peter and Chris(Humber-Traveller) would like to see some if you have any.

I didn't take any this year but I'm sure lots of folks did. Please put them in the rallies/meets section in the photo gallery.


----------



## 92859

*Photos*

Greetings,



> I've just realised no-one has started an album and put any photos on of this years meet?
> 
> I'm sure Peter and Chris(Humber-Traveller) would like to see some if you have any.
> 
> I didn't take any this year but I'm sure lots of folks did. Please put them in the rallies/meets section in the photo gallery.


Thanks for that bump Ken, it would be great to see the members who attended it would accompany the lovely card that we were sent by you all.


----------



## sprokit

clianthus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've just realised no-one has started an album and put any photos on of this years meet?
> 
> I'm sure Peter and Chris(Humber-Traveller) would like to see some if you have any.
> 
> I didn't take any this year but I'm sure lots of folks did. Please put them in the rallies/meets section in the photo gallery.


Jenny

I'd upload the one's Lynne took if it hadn't been made so difficult :evil: - it used to be very easy - now you seem to need a degree course just to understand the system 8O :roll: - if you really want them, pm me your email and I'll let you upload them. 8)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## gaspode

Hi Keith

I've created an album here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=108338

Hopefully you can enter add photos, if not post again.


----------



## sprokit

gaspode said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> I've created an album here:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=108338
> 
> Hopefully you can enter add photos, if not post again.


Thanks Ken  - all uploaded, I think these cover the weekend. 8)


----------



## Hampshireman

Unfortunately my camera is broken, so can't upload. More importantly the reference shots I took to work up some sketches including MHFers present in the town on Saturday have gone too. 

Having bought a new camera, my daughter took it over to set it up while I was busy and decided to put the old XD card into the new camera, but formatted it at the same time, so that's why the pics are lost.

You'll all just have to pose for me again. trouble is I can't remember who was there apart from Gazzer and Clio.


----------



## pippin

When will the new thread

16ème Open de France

be started?


----------



## pneumatician

We also are back and have re-tuned to home life for a while.
Crysanthemum and Gaspipe once again did an excellent job in getting us organised and the weekend was one of the highlights of our trip.
I understand they are standing down for the 2010 event (shame). I do hope we congregate there again. I am fairly certain we will be there circumstances permitting.

Thanks to all fellow MHF'ers who were there we enjoyed your company and look forward to seeing you again.

Val & Steve


----------



## gaspode

sprokit said:


> all uploaded, I think these cover the weekend. 8)


Well done Keith, some great shots there.

Has anyone else got some photos, you should all have landed home by now? If you got some, please upload them so we can all have a look.

Hampshireman - Tough luck, I was looking forward to my complimentary water colour. :roll:

Pippin/pneumatician - I agree it'd be a shame not to run the meet again, we've enjoyed the weekend every time we've been. However we've been three years on the trot now and maybe it's time for a change - or at least time not to commit ourselves so far in advance. I wouldn't be at all surprised if we end up back there next year but we don't want to make a positive commitment at this stage. If any other members are definitely intending to go next year, just put your hand up, all it needs is someone to act as the "anchor" there's no organising involved (as you probably noticed). 8)

The only drawback to Amboise is that it makes the rest of your holiday seem so boring in comparison. :roll: Maybe next time we should make it the last weekend of out French trip?

Thanks to everyone who attended, we really enjoyed your company.


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Cronkle and Sprokit some great photos there, though a little embarassing for some I expect :lol: :lol:

The rain shots were good Norm but I don't think we needed reminding about that bit :lol: :lol:

Anyone else got any to add? If you have please add them to the album shown in the link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=108338


----------



## Hampshireman

Complimentary??? COMPLIMENTARY!!!!!!!!!!????????????

Great photos there, thanks


----------



## Hezbez

I've got some Tesco vouchers that are due to expire so I'm thinking of using them to book a tunnel crossing for next May/June.

Seeing as we enjoyed Amboise this year, does anyone know the dates of the 2010 brass band competition yet?

Thanks


----------



## gaspode

Hi Hez

The 2010 dates don't appear to have been announced yet although it's usually the first weekend in June.

Keep an eye on the Amboise website HERE for the official announcement.


----------



## summers

Hi Hez 

I am sure Gail and I will do our best to be in Amboise for the Bands next year. We really enjoyed the weekend - good to have you next door!!

Must get round to uploading some photos. There are a few on the blog.

Hope to see you again soon.

Peter


----------



## Hezbez

summers said:


> Hi Hez
> 
> I am sure Gail and I will do our best to be in Amboise for the Bands next year. We really enjoyed the weekend - good to have you next door!!
> 
> Must get round to uploading some photos. There are a few on the blog.
> 
> Hope to see you again soon.
> 
> Peter


Hi Pete,

Good to hear from you. Maybe we'll see you and Gail in Amboise again then 

I've just caught up with your blog - good stuff.
A bit of a coincidence that you visited Kagyu Samye Ling Monastery recently - I was just talking to someone about it today. We've not been yet, but we hope to visit it soon.


----------

